# User Agreement



## Chris Blount

You agree to not use the Service to:

( a ) violate or solicit the violation of any applicable local, state, national or international law;

( b )infringe the rights of any third party, including but not limited to intellectual property rights and privacy or publicity rights. This also includes copying or reproducing the text in part or in whole from a message not posted by you at DBSTalk.Com to any other physical or internet location or site without obtaining prior permission to reproduce the text in part or in whole from the user who originally posted the message text;

( c ) upload, post, email or otherwise transmit any Content that
( 1 ) is unlawful, threatening, abusive, tortuous, defamatory, obscene, libelous, or invasive of another's privacy;
( 2 ) consists of instructional information on illegal activities, including, but not limited to, hacking, cracking, and phreaking
( 3 ) violates or infringes in any way upon the proprietary rights of others, including, without limitation, copyrighted software, music, photographs, text, videos or artwork;
( 4 ) constitutes pornography, or sexual material of an obscene nature or that violates local, state or national laws;
( 5 ) is the private information of another such as their addresses, phone number, Social Security number or credit card number;
( 6 ) contains software viruses, Trojan horses or any other computer code, files or programs designed to interrupt, destroy or limit the functionality of any computer software or hardware or telecommunications equipment; or
( 7 ) you do not have a right to upload or post due to contractual or other legal obligation.
( 8 ) While disagreement is normal for any web discussion board and DBSTalk encourages a wide variety of viewpoints, outright personal attacks on other members as determined by the moderators or administrators of DBSTalk will not be tolerated.

( d ) impersonate any person or entity, including, but not limited to, forum leaders, guide or host, or falsely state or otherwise misrepresent your affiliation with a person or entity;

( e ) forge headers or otherwise manipulate identifiers in order to disguise the origin of any Content transmitted through the Service;

( f ) interfere with or disrupt the Service, computer servers or boards accessible through the Service;

( g ) disseminate off-topic messages on forums promoting any product, service, web site, charity, board or venture, or promote boards on the Service through unsolicited electronic mail messages to third parties. If a user continuously posts links to other forums or web sites giving the appearance of advertising that site whether on or off topic, it will be considered SPAM and the posts will be removed. Links to online petitions or calls for class action lawsuits are not allowed.

( h ) All off topic discussions that don't break any of the above rules will get moved to The OT forum so it may continue. If a thread is moving along productively and is suddenly "spammed" by someone for no good reason, the individual message will get deleted and the thread will stay in place (Spam in this case means an off topic very harsh attack on other people, a comment that doesn't serve any purpose except to disrupt the thread or links to other web sites or forums that give the appearance of advertising). The administrator reserves the right to leave any off topic thread in any forum if he feels it's serving a valuable purpose.

( i ) This is a free speaking forum but not a free-for-all. Most posts will not get deleted unless they break one of the rules listed above. If everyone respects each other, there won't be any problems. Remember, this is not a newsgroup!

( j ) Some profanity is allowed but please be aware that foul language may be edited at any time by the moderators if we feel it necessary to do so. This is a family oriented board and we would like to maintain some level of decency. Each violation will be decided on a case-by-case basis. Basically, just use common sense and have some respect for your reader.

( k ) All posts made on DBSTalk.Com become property of DBSTalk.Com. All users, registered or not, reading and/or posting on these forums waive the right for legal action against the DBSTalk.Com Administrators or Moderators for any reason.

( l ) Discussion about hacking into the content of Digital Video Recorders (DVR's) including digital transfer of undecoded programming from the DVR's hard drive to another medium is prohibited. However, discussion about upgrading the hard drive in a DVR is allowed.

( m ) If a personal avatar is used, it should be of good taste and conform to our family environment. The administrators have the option to remove avatars at any time if they feel the avatar is deemed inappropriate. Animated avatars are not allowed.

( n ) Members may not place any type of commercial advertisement in their signature line or in any forum except for our Buy, Sell & Trade forum. Any posts or signatures of a commercial or charitable nature will be removed as seen fit without warning by the staff of DBSTalk.Com. (Seg4Vets Foundation is currently the official charity of DBSTalk)

( o ) Posting messages through an anonymous proxy service is prohibited and will be subject to deletion.

( p ) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.

( q ) If you do use the Service to commit any of the above, the administrators may, at their sole discretion. terminate your password, account (or any part of it) or ability to use the Service, and remove and discard any Content within the Service.

(r ) MEMBER ACCOUNT, PASSWORD AND SECURITY - You will set your own password and account designation upon completing the Service's registration process. You are responsible for maintaining the confidentiality of the password and account, and are fully responsible for all activities that occur under your password or account. Members are not allowed to register more than one user name on the site under different addresses. In doing so your accounts can be removed without notice with all posts removed You agree to ( a ) immediately notify the DBSTalk Administrators of any unauthorized use of your password or account or any other breach of security, and ( b ) ensure that you exit from your account at the end of each session. DBSTalk.Com cannot and will not be liable for any loss or damage arising from your failure to comply with this Section. Please do not use any passwords that you may use for other sensitive areas of the Internet or personally.

( s ) Moderators decisions are NOT to be questioned in public. PMs are encouraged. If a moderator closes or moves a thread, do not start another one on the same topic. This includes veiled or similarly named threads solely designed to protest a moderating decision. These will be considered "questioning the moderators" and will result in a temporary or permanent ban. If you have a question for a moderator on a decision, you can send a PM to anyone, and we will get back to you.

( t ) No posts or threads of a controversial nature are allowed such as those involving politics, sex, race and religion.

( u ) The opinions of our staff members are their own and do not necessarily reflect those of DBSTalk.Com or any other company. From time to time, our staff's close relationship with manufacturers and service providers may lead to an exchange of gifts, and both staff members and testers may be given equipment or services for testing or evaluation purposes without charge. DBSTalk.Com registered members who are compensated for their opinions or posts must reveal this when discussing any product for which they are compensated. Where appropriate, further disclosures will be made on specific products and services.

( v ) Private messages exchanged between members are subject to monitoring if forum rule violations are suspected (to include soliciting other members for personal financial gain). If a violation has occured, the offending user's private message function is disabled pending further review.

( w ) "Trolling," in other words, posting negatively in order to stir up a conversation, is against forum rules. Those members who repeatedly break this rule are subject to ban even if they have not explicitly broken any other rule.

( x ) Posting in any forum designated for specific testing purposes with no evidence that you are doing any testing is prohibited. Your posts may be deleted and further action taken as necessary.

( y ) We know that many people come to this forum seeking to gain a solution to a particular issue or to complain about a particular topic. We welcome all those who seek support or sympathy. However, if your only contribution to this site is repeating the same complaint over and over again, we consider that "spamming the forum." Your posts will be deleted and further action may be taken.

( z ) These rules are subject to change at anytime without notice.

*DBSTalk Forum Ten Commandments*

1. Thou shalt remember that the vast majority of the posters on this forum are not employees or in any way affiliated with the manufacturers on this site or even the DBSTalk Forum, but are in fact unpaid volunteers who donate hours of their time to provide information and assistance out of the goodness of their hearts, and without recompense.

2. Thou shalt not abuse, insult, harangue, blame, or take your anger out on same when you are experiencing equipment or software problems, or we don't know the answer to your question.

3. Thou shalt remember that polite queries will elicit polite and helpful responses, likewise, that ranting and raving, bashing, and insults will prompt commensurate responses. Ye shall reap what ye sow.

4. Thou shalt remember that all other moderators are unpaid volunteers, who have freely accepted the responsibility of assisting in keeping this Forum organized and bash-free. They are not required to take bad behavior or insults by virtue of their voluntary position.

5. Thou shalt not insult, berate, or comment upon anything personal to do with employees of manufactures who happens to post on this forum. These members most likely are not personally responsible for whatever is bothering you, and they works a great deal harder than many of us to try to assist those in need.

6. Thou shalt remember that although we pride ourselves on our collective ability to provide multiple responses to questions and problems very rapidly, we do all have jobs, and sometimes the demands of paid employment make quick responses impossible. Please bear with us.

7. Thou shalt remember that we love to help out, so please don't be shy and feel free to ask any question (after checking the FAQ first), regardless of how silly you may feel asking it, and we'll be happy to help. If you don't understand the FAQ information, let us know, and we'll be happy to clarify any confusion you may have. (If an FAQ is available for your topic area.)

8. Thou shalt remember to post and let us know if your problem has been resolved, or if you are having any further difficulties.

9. For newbies, Thou shalt post and let us know how everything is going with your new equipment, how you like it, and whether you're having any problems or don't understand all the functions.

10. Above all, Thou shalt care for, cherish, protect and thoroughly enjoy your equipment!!!"

_ (Last Updated 4/30/13. Corrections made for "smilies" that were showing vs text and items W, X and Y were added.)_


----------

